# (ich weiß nicht wie das genau heißt:( )...



## heup (13. März 2008)

hallo,erst mal...
ich hab da so ein kleines problem beim tail whip flatland ( mit dem BMX ) (ich weiß nicht wie das genau heißt )...
also, ich weiß nicht so recht , wie ich mit dem fuß auf den vorderreifen raufkomme...(also , ich hab den öfters so gesehen und nun will ich das auch machen)
(ich will mit dem *rechten* ( )  fuß auf den reifen...

bin erst mal für jede antwort dankbar
gruß ,malte


----------



## Son (13. März 2008)

meinste ditte? klick oder das (weil du von flatland sprichst)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## terrible (13. März 2008)

rechten fuss über des oberrohr ,dann den rechten fuss von links auf den vorderreifen(zwischen gabel und unterrohr)des hinterrad leicht anlupfen und mit dem linken fuss des heck vom rad anschieben dabei des rad leicht nach vorne kippen,wenn des hinterrad um die hälfte rum ist,das rad leicht zu dir ziehen das es schwung hat um zu dir zurück zukommen


----------



## heup (13. März 2008)

danke erst mal....ich hab aber noch probleme mit dem gleichgewicht ...


----------



## Bernie123456789 (13. März 2008)

wenn man dabei keine probleme mim gleichgewicht hätte wär flatland ja auch witzlos weils zu einfach wär...


----------



## heup (14. März 2008)

also... das mit dem gleichgewicht hab ich 'n bissel in den griff bekommen  aber wenn ich das hinterrad halb rum hab, setzt es einfach auf dem boden auf  

gruß malte


----------



## gmozi (14. März 2008)

Dann hast Du am Anfang zu weit nach vorne gedrückt


----------



## heup (14. März 2008)

wie jetzt??

gruß malte


----------



## heup (14. März 2008)

Son schrieb:


> meinste ditte? klick oder das (weil du von flatland sprichst)



ja genau..das meine ich...nur das ich halt das nicht auf ner schrägen machen....

und den whiplash meine ich selbstveständlich nicht...  

gruß malte


----------



## Hertener (14. März 2008)

Man, man, man:
Üben, üben, üben!
Wie gmozi schon schrieb: Nicht so weit nach vorne drücken, nicht zu doll kicken und das Gleichgewicht immer schön über dem Vorderrad halten und den Rahmen einfach kreisen lassen. 
Wenn das alles so einfach wäre, würde die Mama das mit ihrem City-Rad jeden Tag vor dem Einkaufscenter machen, weil's einfach gut ausschaut.


----------



## lennarth (15. März 2008)

Mach die Bewegung nachdem du den Rahmen gekickt hast mit einer Kreisbewegung vom lenker weiter..
Und nich irgendwo im flachen machen,das sieht echt schwul aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (15. März 2008)

lEnNyLiZaRd schrieb:


> ...das sieht echt schwul aus!


Ansichtssache.


----------



## lennarth (15. März 2008)

stimmt 
Ist ja auch nich einfacher im flat aber ich find das dann einfach zu flatlandmäßig..


----------



## Hertener (15. März 2008)

Ich find Flatland cool!


----------



## Lammbock. (16. März 2008)

Hertener schrieb:


> Ich find Flatland cool!





Hertener schrieb:


> Ansichtssache.


-.-


----------



## Hertener (16. März 2008)

Nee, nee, das hat nix mit "Ansichtssache" zu tun.
Mal als Beispiel:
Für den einen mag's "schwul aussehen", wenn sich zwei Jungs Treffen und dann Küssen. Die sind dann aber cool, weil Mädchen das ja auch machen, nur bei denen kommt ja keiner auf die Idee, dass sie lesbisch seien.  

So, ich hoffe, der Unterschied ist deutlich geworden. Und nun wieder BTT.


----------



## Lammbock. (16. März 2008)

Hertener schrieb:


> Nee, nee, das hat nix mit "Ansichtssache" zu tun.
> Mal als Beispiel:
> Für den einen mag's "schwul aussehen", wenn sich zwei Jungs Treffen und dann Küssen. Die sind dann aber cool, weil Mädchen das ja auch machen, nur bei denen kommt ja keiner auf die Idee, dass sie lesbisch seien.
> 
> So, ich hoffe, der Unterschied ist deutlich geworden. Und nun wieder BTT.



Ja ansichtssache XDD aus unsere bzw meiner:schwul^^ aus der der mädchen: wie auch immer^^
ja äh jetzt aber ECHt back to topic hier sau haufen da krieg ich wieder sooooo nen hals -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (16. März 2008)

Homophobie


----------



## lennarth (16. März 2008)

also,wir beenden hiermit unsere diskussion über schwule sachen und kommen zu dem schluss dass sich küssende kerle schwul sind und footjam tailwhips im flachen auch


----------



## gmozi (16. März 2008)

lEnNyLiZaRd schrieb:


> also,wir beenden hiermit unsere diskussion über schwule sachen und kommen zu dem schluss dass sich küssende kerle schwul sind und footjam tailwhips im flachen auch



Beides Mumpitz. Es gibt Länder in denen es zum guten Ton gehört sich bei der Begrüßung zu küssen. Sind die dann alle schwul? Wohl eher nicht.

Auch kann ein BMX Trick bzw eine Variante des Sports keine sexuelle Orientierung haben. Daher ist die Aussage "Flatland Whips sind *schwul*" ziemlich unsinnig oder?  

Homophobie


----------



## lennarth (16. März 2008)

klug********r  
meinetwegen,dann ist das nicht schwul,dann find ichs einfach seltsam oder unschön.frieden.


----------



## heup (17. März 2008)

euer gestreite ist in diesem thread unerwünscht!! 

geht zu nem forum über schwule oder ....

weiter weiß ich auch nicht mehr.... 
ich wollte nur wissen , was für tips ihr mir geben könnt für den *NICHT SCHWULEN TAILWHIP FLATLAND!!*


----------



## lennarth (17. März 2008)

okay okay okay
deinen tipp hab ich dir oben schon gegeben.
kick den rahmen,und einen kurzen moment danach bewegst du mit den händen den lenker kreisförmig...und dann ÜBEN ÜBEN ÜBEN


----------



## Richarbdmx (17. März 2008)

****en ********* huren nutte


----------



## paule_p2 (17. März 2008)

Richarbdmx schrieb:


> ****en ********* huren nutte



viel mehr gibts zu dem ganzen thema hier eigentlich nicht zu sagen.


----------



## heup (30. April 2008)

ich hab da nochmal ne frage... ich bin mit dem rahmen rum und heb das beinchen um auf den rahmen oder die pedale zu gelangen... - klappt aber nicht!        gibt's da noch nen tipp??   

gruß, malte


----------



## gmozi (30. April 2008)

heup schrieb:


> ich hab da nochmal ne frage... ich bin mit dem rahmen rum und heb das beinchen um auf den rahmen oder die pedale zu gelangen... - klappt aber nicht!        gibt's da noch nen tipp??
> 
> gruß, malte



Ja da gibts nen TIP .... *ÜBEN*.

Ich meine ... wo issen Dein Problem? Wenn der Rahmen rumkommt einfach mit dem freien Fuß aufs Oberrohr, oder direkt drüber aufs Pedal. Was gibts da nicht zu klappen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lennarth (30. April 2008)

das aber ne überwindung irgendwie...flieg da auch oft auf die fresse


----------



## heup (30. April 2008)

wenigstens einer, der versteht was ich meine!   

DANKE!!   

gruß, malte


----------



## gmozi (30. April 2008)

heup schrieb:


> wenigstens einer, der versteht was ich meine!
> 
> DANKE!!
> 
> gruß, malte



Ahja ... er hat Dir wohl nun den ultimativen TIP gegeben was?
Überwindung .. wooOoow .. ist mir neu, dass man sowas beim bmxen braucht


----------



## Hertener (30. April 2008)

> ...und heb das beinchen um auf den rahmen oder die pedale zu gelangen... - klappt aber nicht!


Woran liegt's?
Ist der Rahmen noch zu weit weg?
Oder triffst Du mit dem Fuß den Rahmen bzw. das Pedal nicht?


----------



## lennarth (30. April 2008)

heup diese vielen smileys sind seltsam...bei mir isses einfach das problem dass ich vom pedal abrutsche,aufm rahmen lande oder sonstwie verkacke...üb ich halt weiter und der klappt halt,was is das problem?!


----------



## gmozi (30. April 2008)

^ Was will man da auch sonst machen? ;-)


----------



## Hertener (30. April 2008)

Vielleicht doch wieder Stützräder dran schrauben?


----------



## dirt_bike (30. April 2008)

moin sorry das ich hier so reinplatze aber hab mal ne frage...
wieso dauert das bei mir so lang? also ich muss zuerst den Fuß über´s Oberrohr heben und dann halt auf´n reifen(logisch).
bei dem video (gleich der erste trick) sieht das so einfach und vorallem schnell aus. hat da jemand ein tipp? 

http://www.freecaster.com/1000006_1004284


----------



## Hertener (30. April 2008)

Üben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirt_bike (30. April 2008)

hehe ja ne schon klar also meinst du das das von erleine später kommt ???


----------



## DD_Dirtzzz (1. Mai 2008)

das meint er ja


----------



## gmozi (1. Mai 2008)

dirt_bike schrieb:


> moin sorry das ich hier so reinplatze aber hab mal ne frage...
> wieso dauert das bei mir so lang? also ich muss zuerst den Fuß über´s Oberrohr heben und dann halt auf´n reifen(logisch).
> bei dem video (gleich der erste trick) sieht das so einfach und vorallem schnell aus. hat da jemand ein tipp?
> 
> http://www.freecaster.com/1000006_1004284



Hmm ... ÜBEN ist da sicher die beste Methode. Ich bin mir zwar nicht sicher, ob ich Dich nun 100% verstehe, aber für gewöhnlich springt man bei dem Trick miut dem Fuß aufs VR. Also nicht so laaahm Fuß von Pedale, übers OR und dann aufs Rad setzen ... sondern ZACK druff und direkt den Rest des Rades whippen.


----------



## Hertener (1. Mai 2008)

> ...nicht so laaahm Fuß von Pedale, übers OR und dann aufs Rad setzen ... sondern ZACK druff und direkt den Rest des Rades whippen.


Ja, nee, dafür musst'e aber erstmal die Drogen absetzen.


----------



## dirt_bike (1. Mai 2008)

gmozi schrieb:


> Hmm ... ÜBEN ist da sicher die beste Methode. Ich bin mir zwar nicht sicher, ob ich Dich nun 100% verstehe, aber für gewöhnlich springt man bei dem Trick miut dem Fuß aufs VR. Also nicht so laaahm Fuß von Pedale, übers OR und dann aufs Rad setzen ... sondern ZACK druff und direkt den Rest des Rades whippen.



das wollte ich wissen


----------



## gmozi (1. Mai 2008)

Hertener schrieb:


> Ja, nee, dafür musst'e aber erstmal die Drogen absetzen.



Unter anderem das auch   Ich kanns übrigens immer noch nicht, hehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

